# Close to beach wrecks location?



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Wanting to do some bottom fishing out of Pensacola Pass, off shore. I Have a GPS but can not add coordinates (I can tag spots when I am there). What is the best way to find a wreck within 7 or so miles, or closer, where I can catch some fish? A compass heading and distance from the Pass would work. Thank you!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

the three barges can be found. about two miles due south of the dead pine trees off pickens.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Can you read your current position as you go, i.e. real time readout? You can head out toward known coordinates and zero in as you get close. Also, can plot known coordinates on the chart and record the bearing and distance from the pass or some point to help you get closer to begin with.


----------



## fish n buddy (Aug 17, 2009)

find the boey when you find the boey look east you can see the water breaking on the bardges be careful


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

fish n buddy said:


> find the boey when you find the boey look east you can see the water breaking on the bardges be careful


You shouldn't be drinking this early in the morning...:yes::no:


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

sealark said:


> You shouldn't be drinking this early in the morning...:yes::no:


 Lmao


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Had the same issue a few years ago up on Spirit Lake in Northern Iowa. Was given some PRIME numbers to ice fish over, but couldn't plug them into my old school Magellan. What I did, and it might work for you, was this: I plugged the numbers into my truck's Garmin GPS and then drove my happy ass out onto the lake. The Garmin got me close, and then I was able to find the structure with my electronics. Once I found what I was looking for, I plugged 'em into the hand held. If your boat has a cigarette lighter to keep a truck GPS running, it might work for ya.


----------

